# New Contest - Win a Honda De Sol TJET body



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey just because I have a HO-SlotCar-Modeling email list doesen't mean I'm abanding my friends on HobbyTalk.


Ok I'm going to run it here like I do on the email list. Everyone can enter up to three seperate entries of their Foreign HO Slot Car sports cars. The winner will win one of my new Honda De Sol bodies (an unfished body not one of the ones below)










The contest will run till next Wed morning when I check the board. Each entry is assigned a number starting with 1 as they are posted here at Hobby Talk. I will use a random number generator program to pick the winner

Have fun everyone

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Okay, I'll play. I need some auction items anyway. A Mini.  rr


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

To win is left to the luck of the draw instead of quality of detail?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Here are my entries*

Entry 1 MEV Mini Cooper









Entry 2 vaBcHRog Datsun 280Z









Entry 3 Nissan 350Z


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

co_zee said:


> To win is left to the luck of the draw instead of quality of detail?


 Yes its up to the luck of the draw. This gives everyone an equal chance whether they are a good modeler or not and removes any bias I may have ie I like Chevy's better than Fords or vintage bertter than modern.

Hvae fun

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

A resin porsche i did







an a Mini resin







This is my 3rd entry , A Tyco that is one of my versions of the "Could have, Should have, But weren't produced"


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Here are my entries*

Roger,

Here are my my first two entries. First is a resin Mini I cast from the HW version. It's a bit large for HO scale, but it fits a tjet chassis. 

Second is a resin Jaguar, shaved for racing.


Patrick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*My Entry*

Didn't think a F1 car would qualify for a forgien cars so Just the one Porsche..

a Cheapho chrome pullback striped repainted and mounted on a xtrac engine...nothing special just something for the parking lot.

Coach


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

*my third entry*

Here is my third entry - built from one of Weird Jack's Austin Healy kits.

Patrick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok the contest is closed the entries I have are:

mikyou 1, 2, and 3
Goodwrenchintin 4,5 and 6
jph49 7 and 8 and 10
Coach 61 is number 9

I'll be back after I run my random number generator with the winner

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

May I have a drum roll please as I click the mouse


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

And the magic number is . . .


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm watching this live and the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

micyou03 said:


> I'm watching this live and the suspense is killing me!!!


Ditto!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Should I get back to work?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Number EIGHT! . . . . 

JPH49 send me your address so I can mail your Honda to you

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations JPH49!!!!


----------

